# The Power Of Love



## N2TORTS (Sep 7, 2011)

My Herd gets *Super* busy this time of year.....we have had an Indian summer with temps still high and very humid. The torts are very active in breeding habits......

THE POWER OF LOVE 































***OH MY*** 


Happy Tort~N
JD~


----------



## dmmj (Sep 7, 2011)

Is the bird watching?


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 7, 2011)

It is that time of the year!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Sep 7, 2011)

It's funny how they do not require privacy.


----------



## dmarcus (Sep 7, 2011)

Love is truly in the air...


----------



## N2TORTS (Sep 7, 2011)

dmmj said:


> Is the bird watching?



Sally is somewhat of a Voyeur' 



JD~


----------



## ascott (Sep 7, 2011)

Privacy is over rated....


----------



## mel262011 (Sep 7, 2011)

Yep, it's all out in the open with them 

Love the pics!


----------



## Tropical Torts (Sep 8, 2011)

I need the power of love in my herd, lol! JD, I couldnt help but notice your amazing tort shed. I am getting ready to do the same thing. Have you made a post about just the shed? I noticed the walls are plywood, is that a problem when you have to have humidity in there?


----------



## N2TORTS (Sep 8, 2011)

jrcrist4 said:


> I need the power of love in my herd, lol! JD, I couldnt help but notice your amazing tort shed. I am getting ready to do the same thing. Have you made a post about just the shed? I noticed the walls are plywood, is that a problem when you have to have humidity in there?



John....you can use exterior plywood or even better marine plywood.
posted 03-07-2003 01:41 AM ET (US) 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Marine plywood and exterior grade plywood both use the same glue. The difference between the two is that marine plywood is supposed to void free.
In reality, marine grade is generally just nicer but it depends on the grade. Same is true of exterior grade. You definitely do not want to use anything as nasty as CDX. ACX would be an absolute minimum grade of exterior plywood. ABX would be better.

As in all things, inspect the plywood with your eyes. Don't just rely on some label or something a salesman tells you. Count the number of plys. Is the face veneer good? Try bending it. These tests will tell you a lot about the sheet of plywood in question.

Having said all that I would go on to say that yes, exterior plywood will probaby be just fine for this application.


















Happy Tort Building~ ......

JD~


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 8, 2011)

I had to confess, every time I read the title of this thread, my mind goes instead to the song line of, "what does love have to do with it?". Wonder what that says about me. I do like your shed and of course those critters.


----------



## Neal (Sep 8, 2011)

Your backyard reminds me of Mr. Miyagi's backyard on Karate Kid.


----------



## cemmons12 (Sep 8, 2011)

Great pics.


----------



## Tropical Torts (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks JD!


----------



## evlinLoutries (Sep 13, 2011)

busy time..


----------

